# Y'all are cordially invited to come racing at the Iditarod with me



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

1 March 2014​​Ally Zirkle, leading the 1200 mile Iditarod, cutting a corner tighty, fighting to keep her sled upright.​
Y'all are cordially invited to come racing at the 
Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race with me. 
You will need these pages:​The Greatest Race on Earth http://on.fb.me/10epqwn
Alaskan Clock http://bit.ly/1d7uzeu 
Race Standings http://bit.ly/1fRn1xM 
Race Map http://bit.ly/1cu1Pcw
KEEP THESE PAGES OPEN PERMANENTLY. 
CLOSE ALL OTHER PAGES IMMEDIATELY YOU FINISH VIEWING 
OR YOU'LL SOON BE LOST.

THIS PAGE HAS FURTHER ENTERTAINMENT AND INFORMATION: 
http://bit.ly/1fyvyag​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Andre, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

23 March 2011

*2011 Iditarod Sled Dog Race*

I've built a site where you can relive the last great race on earth without spending ten days at it like I did. It is primarily a site to add value to my book for my readers, but everyone is welcome. Instructions here:
http://coolmainpress.com/iditarod1012011.html
The map you need to follow the race:
http://coolmainpress.com/iditarodcompmap.html
And the race page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Iditarod-a-novel-of-The-Greatest-Race-on-Earth/193084334057961



IDITAROD - a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
20th Anniversary Reissue for Kindle 

*Marchez! -- A race for survival*

When Rhodes Delaney challenged James Alderston Whitbury III to a grudge match she chose the most grueling of all tests -- the Iditarod: a lethal dogsled race across the perilous wastelands of barren Alaska.

Through life-sapping storms, howling blizzards, and deadly sub-zero temperatures, the racers must struggle over treacherous mountain passes where the sun's rays never reach, cross frozen rivers risking the icy torrents below, and pass enraged bull moose, ravenous bears -- and the world's largest, hungriest wolf pack.

In *Iditarod*, André Jute puts the reader's feet on the ice and on the runners for twelve hundred hazardous miles of the last great race across the last dangerous frontier as the exhausted bodies and hallucinating minds of the contestants battle towards the moment of truth -- when Man and Nature exact the ultimate reckoning from each other.

*Iditarod* is at once a love story, a great adventure, and a brilliant word portrait of the world's most spectacular and least-known land.

First published in the UK by Grafton Books 1990, *Iditarod* is fully revised for this 20th anniversary edition by CoolMain Press.

Now with a powerful map of the race especially drawn to work with e-book tablets.

*AMAZON REVIEWS: JUST THE HEADLINES!*

Intense, riveting, wonderful book
Brrrrrilliant !!!!
Great book
Riveting
Alaska--Where men are men, and women win the Iditarod
Captures all the excitement of the Iditarod Race
A thoroughly enjoyable adventure


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

30 March 2011

*Nice, IDITAROD into the top 100 sports novels.**

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: USA: #106,110 Paid in Kindle Store
#72 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Even nicer in Britain, with a bit of help from a misclassification

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK: #8,402 Paid in Kindle Store 
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs [!!!]
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Sports
#12 in Books > Fiction > Sport

* Actually, IDITAROD has been much higher for several weeks now, but I was busy at the races then -- see http://coolmainpress.com/iditarod1012011.html -- so we have to make do with today's news today.

IDITAROD - a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
20th Anniversary Reissue for Kindle 

*Marchez! -- A race for survival*

When Rhodes Delaney challenged James Alderston Whitbury III to a grudge match she chose the most grueling of all tests -- the Iditarod: a lethal dogsled race across the perilous wastelands of barren Alaska.

Through life-sapping storms, howling blizzards, and deadly sub-zero temperatures, the racers must struggle over treacherous mountain passes where the sun's rays never reach, cross frozen rivers risking the icy torrents below, and pass enraged bull moose, ravenous bears -- and the world's largest, hungriest wolf pack.

In *Iditarod*, André Jute puts the reader's feet on the ice and on the runners for twelve hundred hazardous miles of the last great race across the last dangerous frontier as the exhausted bodies and hallucinating minds of the contestants battle towards the moment of truth -- when Man and Nature exact the ultimate reckoning from each other.

*Iditarod* is at once a love story, a great adventure, and a brilliant word portrait of the world's most spectacular and least-known land.

First published in the UK by Grafton Books 1990, *Iditarod* is fully revised for this 20th anniversary edition by CoolMain Press.

Now with a powerful map of the race especially drawn to work with e-book tablets.

*AMAZON REVIEWS: JUST THE HEADLINES!*

Intense, riveting, wonderful book
Brrrrrilliant !!!!
Great book
Riveting
Alaska--Where men are men, and women win the Iditarod
Captures all the excitement of the Iditarod Race
A thoroughly enjoyable adventure


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow.  The cover is awesome, as is the subject matter.  We've collected three DVDs on the Iditarod, and always love watching them.  But that cover!  It conveys the excitement of the race, the energy of the dogs, the feeling of high stakes in a forbidding environment.  I'm going to put this book on my To Read list.  I'll have to read the other books faster so I can get to this one sooner!

All the best,

Pearson Moore


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Pearson Moore said:


> Wow. The cover is awesome, as is the subject matter. We've collected three DVDs on the Iditarod, and always love watching them. But that cover! It conveys the excitement of the race, the energy of the dogs, the feeling of high stakes in a forbidding environment. I'm going to put this book on my To Read list. I'll have to read the other books faster so I can get to this one sooner!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Pearson Moore


Looks like you and I are the only ones with really good taste, Pearson -- us and and 120,000+ dedicated Iditarod fans. The entire editorial team wanted that cover illustration, first seen on the 1990 paperback edition, -- GONE! It was old-fashioned, they wanted people, the dogs look like wolves, oh, you never heard so many excuses. I just kept saying it is a sled dog race, and that cover is a really good image of what it really was like when in the research I ran for 600 miles behind a dogsled; three times I nearly died. When I took a ten-day holiday at the Iditarod Trail Committee's site over the 2011 race, I used the cover illustration as my avatar, and lots of the most hardcore fans, including some racers, even a past champion, instantly connected it with the book and the race. Zap!

Some trivia about that cover you may enjoy. The cover was commissioned by Nick Austin, famous as the editor who discovered many of the leading horror and sci-fi authors of our time. The illustrator was the expensive, famous, collectable Gino d'Achille, who is based in London. IDITAROD is an excellent novel, if I say so myself (fortunately for me, readers agree!), but I'm convinced that cover has helped hugely to sell it, for exactly the reasons you put forward, once more validated at the recent Iditarod race itself.

Once you get around to reading IDITAROD, you may like to check out the virtual race I've put together on Facebook, as an added value, starting with the instructions at http://coolmainpress.com/iditarod1012011.html -- and meanwhile you might enjoy Joe May's reminiscences of, among other things, winning the 1980 race: http://coolmainpress.com/iditarodjoemay.html


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

15 April 2011

Here's a crucial question from Seb Kirby, with a surprising corollary conclusion: *"Also, what was required to update the book for this 20th anniversary edition?"*

The Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race was in the beginning a very challenging, very dangerous, very long camping trip following the line of the Arctic Circle, a lark for the harder cases among the backwoods trappers and transport mushers, plus men and women who settled in Alaska specifically to test themselves in the Greatest Race on Earth. (See some of the reminiscences of Joe May, the 1980 winner, on the IDITAROD value-added pages at CoolMain Press, URL at bottom.) Today it is an ultra-endurance event contested by professional super(wo)men, no campers permitted to enter for fear they'll kill themselves.

My novel, I realized once I started the rewrite, sits on the cusp between these two states, the breakpoint, and that adds extra tension to an already tense story; one of the characters is a sports gear developer as well as an athlete. So I did a thorough polish and left all the story elements be. Just as well. I took a busman's holiday at the 2011 Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race (thanks to the Iditarod Trail Committee for the ride) to make an added-value page for readers of my book, "Relive the 2011 Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race" on the CoolMain Press netsite. While talking to fans providing input to the page, I discovered that many readers consider my novel - which is loaded with real, live, still publicly active, Iditarod figures - to be a valuable historic document. I don't imagine they would have welcomed an author ego-tripping with an unnecessary update, and in fact on my holiday at the 2011 race I was several times asked whether the revisions were at all extensive - and there was clear relief when I replied that no, it was only an extensive polish, that I didn't disturb the familiar, loved story Rhodes and James and the wolf pack in even the tiniest detail.

*There's a point where a novel that connects to reader's lives and emotions ceases to belong solely to the writer: part-ownership passes to the readers. *You're clearly seeing the passing of ownership here with _IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth.
_
I don't mind. These readers who've taken my book to heart are really lovely people.
***

See also the answer to another question by Seb Kirby on my blog: *"Iditarod: What's in a name?" * http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1017
***

Question and answer both taken, with thanks, from thread "Thrillers on Kindle" on Amazon, started and maintained by Seb Kirby. You just don't know what you know until someone asks you a question.
***

More samples, reminiscences by Joe May, a virtual race to experience vicariously, a free map, and other value-added services to the novel at http://coolmainpress.com/iditarod1.html. If you decide to buy it, please return here first as a courtesy to the board owners.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

23 April 2011
*If it gets any better than this, I shall die of emotional overload*
In a single week, IDITAROD won an award and received two superb reviews. What more can I possibly ask, except for you to spend a couple of minutes with me.










 *Flamingnet Young Adult Review *by a 13 year-old

IDITAROD wins *Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*



> During the novel I thought a lot about why the Iditarod was run, and of all the people that would have died if the brave men had not delivered the serum to Nome.


Read the complete review:
Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD

​ 
*Racing The Last Great Race* by Margie Myers-Culver



> The most compelling nonfiction reads like fiction where reality is revealed with such insightful knowledge that the reader revels in the events spread before them scarcely believing that this could be true. This is also true with the finest fiction that reads like nonfiction; in that painstaking research discloses the writer's astute knowledge of the setting and events to such a point that readers willingly follow the characters' dialogue, decisions, and actions believing that without a doubt this is true and they are living in the moment as the pages turn. That is the stuff of Andre Jute's Iditarod.


Read the complete review:
Librarian's Quest Review of IDITAROD

​ Several sample chapters from IDITAROD, reminiscences by Joe May, a virtual race to experience vicariously, a free map, and other value-added services to the novel are available free of charge at the IDITAROD Value Added Page. If you decide to buy IDITAROD, please return here first as a courtesy to the board owners.

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

The cover for the paperback version of IDITAROD a novel of the Greatest Race on Earth has a number of fixed elements. The size is fixed by the interior design and the number of pages. The Gino d'Achille illustration is fixed by reader demand and a desire to keep a family resemblance to the electronic editions, the typography ditto. The back cover blurb is fixed by success over the years.
​ 
Here I've laid down the grid, including bleeds, and inserted a few elements. The illustration is the wrong shape to bleed; too much of interest would be lost. It is essential that the map be thumbnailed on the cover but that too is an awkward shape, and the ISBN barcode is, as always, just plain ugly. I solve both problems with an illustration bar, thereby turning the bar code into an illustrative element.​ This is a template Createspace creates in return for filling in a dialogue box with the size of the trimmed book, the number of pages, paper choice, and colour specification.​ Here all the elements are in place, with a plain red background. Notice how it unifies the illustration bar on the back cover.​ And the cover whole. This is a bit more modern than the 1990 paperback, without deserting any of the elements of a cover that has considerable nostalgia value for readers.

When I've lived with this cover for a few days, I'll deliver it to the printers.

Also see IDITAROD: the interior, with extra white space
  A new edition of André Jute's bestselling standard textbook, GRIDS, THE STRUCTURE OF GRAPHIC DESIGN, comes out later this year.

Last week's post has the Kindle cover and the map up, for comparison, so I'll leave it as an appendix to the paperback cover design demo.






  *Flamingnet Young Adult Review *by a 13 year-old

IDITAROD wins *Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*



> During the novel I thought a lot about why the Iditarod was run, and of all the people that would have died if the brave men had not delivered the serum to Nome.


Read the complete review:
Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD

​ 
*Racing The Last Great Race* by Margie Myers-Culver



> The most compelling nonfiction reads like fiction where reality is revealed with such insightful knowledge that the reader revels in the events spread before them scarcely believing that this could be true. This is also true with the finest fiction that reads like nonfiction; in that painstaking research discloses the writer's astute knowledge of the setting and events to such a point that readers willingly follow the characters' dialogue, decisions, and actions believing that without a doubt this is true and they are living in the moment as the pages turn. That is the stuff of Andre Jute's Iditarod.


Read the complete review:
Librarian's Quest Review of IDITAROD

​ Several sample chapters from IDITAROD, reminiscences by Joe May, a virtual race to experience vicariously, a free map, and other value-added services to the novel are available free of charge at the IDITAROD Value Added Page. If you decide to buy IDITAROD, please return here first as a courtesy to the board owners.

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

9 May 2011
IDITAROD PAPERBACK COVER DESIGN
First update to cover, same day: QR link

Of course, there is always something one overlooks. I included a URL to the value-added page for IDITAROD in the book. This is a page from which the reader, who understandably doesn't yet want to leave the excitements of the novel, can relive the extraordinary 2011 race on a Facebook page I made especially for this purpose, read the wit and wisdom of a real, live Iditarod winner, download a screen-friendly map of the race, and so on.
​  Here is the cover as we left it last week. Note the small graphic of a dog on the back cover next to the bar code.

Also see IDITAROD: the interior, with extra white space which is what this cover is derived from.
​ However, Margie Myers-Culver points out that I overlooked putting the QR barcode on the back cover of the paperback edition with the ISBN number. The QR graphic can be scanned with the camera in many cellphones, and then acts as a hotlink to a netsite, in this case a special version of *the Iditarod value-added page* I made to read conveniently on mobile devices. Notice how this particular page scales to a very narrow width when you drag the dogear of the window. The narrow width is good for mobile devices.
​ And here we are. I shall miss the sled dog on the back cover, and he might just chew on me a bit because I took away his solo display spot. That's the price we pay for all this nerdery, pictures of dogs replaced by mazes that link onto the internet via our phones...
  A new edition of André Jute's bestselling standard graphic design textbook, GRIDS, THE STRUCTURE OF GRAPHIC DESIGN, comes out later this year.

Last week's post has the Kindle cover and the map up, for comparison, so I'll leave it as an appendix to the paperback cover design demo. The earliest part of the cover and interior design demo is overhead in this thread.






  *Flamingnet Young Adult Review *by a 13 year-old

IDITAROD wins *Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*



> During the novel I thought a lot about why the Iditarod was run, and of all the people that would have died if the brave men had not delivered the serum to Nome.


Read the complete review:
Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD

​ 
*Racing The Last Great Race* by Margie Myers-Culver



> The most compelling nonfiction reads like fiction where reality is revealed with such insightful knowledge that the reader revels in the events spread before them scarcely believing that this could be true. This is also true with the finest fiction that reads like nonfiction; in that painstaking research discloses the writer's astute knowledge of the setting and events to such a point that readers willingly follow the characters' dialogue, decisions, and actions believing that without a doubt this is true and they are living in the moment as the pages turn. That is the stuff of Andre Jute's Iditarod.


Read the complete review:
Librarian's Quest Review of IDITAROD

​ Several sample chapters from IDITAROD, reminiscences by Joe May, a virtual race to experience vicariously, a free map, and other value-added services to the novel are available free of charge at the IDITAROD Value Added Page. If you decide to buy IDITAROD, please return here first as a courtesy to the board owners.

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

21 May 2011

Sometimes a reader just sneak up on you and brings a tear to your eye with her genuine pleasure in your book.

Andrea Goduncov commented on a review by another reader:

_"I've read this book twice from 1992 and I'm reading it again at this moment.... I love it, I can't take it down from my hands..... Congrats to the author for this great masterpiece."_

They're talking about IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth

There's nothing to say really, except that the pleasure of readers makes all the work of a novel worthwhile.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

28 May 2011

The novelist Gail M. Baugniet writes to Goodreads to introduce her review of IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth:



> Reading a book about courage displayed during an exciting dog sled race was exhilarating for me.
> 
> Do you have a favorite book or recent read that made you feel good all over?


It's a really good question. I'll tell you mine if you tell me yours.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

*What is most important to you as a reader? Stars? Ratings Rank? Bestsellers Rank?*

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth:

Average Customer Review: 4.7 out of 5 stars

#18 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank:
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

I suppose that in the large scale of things, all these measures being in the top 100, there is some consistency, but in the microcosm, in the bubble in which reader and writer exists, there isn't a huge deal of correspondence between being 18th in ratings, a measure of perceived quality, and 61st in sales.

Don't get me wrong. I'm not complaining. I'm amazed at how well an adventure novel set in Alaska is doing, and most appreciative of the readers who put it there.

​
Several sample chapters from IDITAROD, reminiscences by Joe May, a virtual race to experience vicariously, a free map, and other value-added services to the novel are available free of charge at the IDITAROD Value Added Page. If you decide to buy IDITAROD, please return here first as a courtesy to the board owners.

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

30 June 2011

Let's for a change look at how IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth is received in Britain:

Average Customer Review: 4.8 out of 5 stars 
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#12 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#27 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#75 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

All formats are on special offer (for a limited time) to celebrate the 21st Birthday of the novel.
In Britain the ebooks are £2.08 and the paperback is £4.99
In the USA the ebooks are $2.99 and the paperback is $9.99
(Normal prices ebooks $4.99 and paperback $14.99.)

​
Several sample chapters from IDITAROD, reminiscences by Joe May, a virtual race to experience vicariously, a free map, and other value-added services to readers are available free of charge at the IDITAROD Value Added Page. If you decide to buy IDITAROD, please return here first as a courtesy to the board owners.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

8 July 2011

Before we get to the serious stuff, have you seen this, sent to me by a reader?

"All polar bears are Irish"

http://www.alaskadispatch.com/article/all-polar-bears-are-irish

Us Irish animals gotta stand together!

***

*Bestseller survivor for over six months now: the ultrasports romance, 
IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
*
*USA:
*
Average Customer Review: 4.7 out of 5 stars See all reviews (7 customer reviews)

#21 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

*UK:*

Average Customer Review: 4.8 out of 5 stars

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#64 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

*21st Birthday Special Sale Price
*
All formats are on special offer (for a limited time) to celebrate the 21st Birthday of the novel.
In Britain the ebooks are £2.08 and the paperback is £4.99
In the USA the ebooks are $2.99 and the paperback is $9.99
(Normal prices ebooks $4.99 and paperback $14.99.)

​
Several sample chapters from IDITAROD, reminiscences by Joe May, a virtual race to experience vicariously, a free map, and other value-added services to readers are available free of charge at the *IDITAROD Value Added Page*. If you decide to buy IDITAROD, please return here first as a courtesy to the board owners.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

17 July 2011

*The IDITAROD Value Added Page adds a free outwrite!*​
  ​
The Survivor a short story joins the IDITAROD value added page. It is an outwrite from the original manuscript of the novel which didn't suit the tone I was trying to achieve, in part by succeeding too well as a short psychological thriller. See for yourself if you can guess whether Moira is eaten first by her husband or by the wolves. Click here to get The Survivor FREE.

Also, several sample chapters from IDITAROD that you can't get anywhere else, reminiscences by Joe May, a virtual race to experience vicariously, a free map, and other value-added services to readers, all are free of charge at the *IDITAROD Value Added Page*. If you decide to buy IDITAROD, please return here first as a courtesy to the board owners.

***

*21st Birthday Special Sale Price
*
All formats are on special offer (for a limited time) to celebrate the 21st Birthday of the novel.
In Britain the ebooks are £2.08 and the paperback is £4.99
In the USA the ebooks are $2.99 and the paperback is $9.99
(Normal prices ebooks $4.99 and paperback $14.99.)

***

*Bestseller survivor for over six months now: the ultrasports romance, 
IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
*
*USA:
*
Average Customer Review: 4.7 out of 5 stars See all reviews (7 customer reviews)

#21 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

*UK:*

Average Customer Review: 4.8 out of 5 stars

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#64 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Andre

Great to see that IDITAROD is doing so well! That success is very well deserved.  

And good to see that you continue to add extra value to that great story.

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Sebastian Kirby said:


> Andre
> 
> Great to see that IDITAROD is doing so well! That success is very well deserved.
> 
> ...


Yes, it looks very much like readers who didn't know about IDITAROD read THE SURVIVOR and then picked up IDITAROD.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#14 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#26 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#46 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

  ​
Can you guess whether Moira is eaten first by her husband or by the wolves? Click here to get The Survivor FREE.

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
21st Birthday Special Sale Price
*
All formats are on special offer (for a limited time) to celebrate the 21st Birthday of the novel.
In Britain the ebooks are £2.08 and the paperback is £4.99
In the USA the ebooks are $2.99 and the paperback is $9.99
(Normal prices ebooks $4.99 and paperback $14.99.)


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

21 August 2011

What a great day. This is almost like the old days on a Sunday morning when I had published a new novel. We'd come down to breakfast to read what the British metro papers said about it, and roundabout noon my agent would call from New York. Christmas used to come three times a year back then.

Cookie's Book Club is a very selective and discriminating venue to have one's book reviewed in. The average for good books seems to be three stars out of five, which is fair enough, as the rating system is fully explained. So to receive five stars bowled me over. Yay, I'm rollin' in the wind like a tumbleweed!

Cookie's Mom says: "...the author takes us on a ride nearly as wild as the Iditarod itself." What more can one ask of a reviewer than to encapsulate your intention and your novel so concisely and perfectly?

There's an in-depth interview. Cookie's Mom is discreet but she has her ways of making you talk. I didn't know I remembered so much about the dangerous process of writing that novel.

If that's not enough, she quotes the first paperback edition blurb, by the legendary editor Nick Austin, in full, and shows the extraordinary painting that great illustrator Gino D'Achille made for the cover, and the map Andy Jenkinson drew to help readers visualize twelve hundred miles of danger.

But enough of the teaser. The address you want is Cookie's Book Club: The IDITAROD review/Andre Jute Interview. Enjoy! I am.

***

***

21 August 2011

*Bestseller survivor for eight months now: the ultrasports romance, 
IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: USA
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
#65 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#45 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#98 in Books > Fiction > Sport

***

OTHER NEWS

17 July 2011

*The IDITAROD Value Added Page adds a free outwrite!*​
  ​
The Survivor a short story joins the IDITAROD value added page. It is an outwrite from the original manuscript of the novel which didn't suit the tone I was trying to achieve, in part by succeeding too well as a short psychological thriller. See for yourself if you can guess whether Moira is eaten first by her husband or by the wolves. Click here to get The Survivor FREE.

Also, several sample chapters from IDITAROD that you can't get anywhere else, reminiscences by Joe May, a virtual race to experience vicariously, a free map, and other value-added services to readers, all are free of charge at the *IDITAROD Value Added Page*. If you decide to buy IDITAROD, please return here first as a courtesy to the board owners.

***

*21st Birthday Special Sale Price
*
All formats are on special offer (for a limited time) to celebrate the 21st Birthday of the novel.
In Britain the ebooks are £2.08 and the paperback is £4.99
In the USA the ebooks are $2.99 and the paperback is $9.99
(Normal prices ebooks $4.99 and paperback $14.99.)

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

1 September 2011

*Bestseller survivor for nine months now: the ultrasports romance, 
IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: USA (9 September)
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#15 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#30 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#63 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

***

21 August 2011

*Cookie's Book Club gives IDITAROD the treatment*

What a great day. This is almost like the old days on a Sunday morning when I had published a new novel. We'd come down to breakfast to read what the British metro papers said about it, and roundabout noon my agent would call from New York. Christmas used to come three times a year back then.

Cookie's Book Club is a very selective and discriminating venue to have one's book reviewed in. The average for good books seems to be three stars out of five, which is fair enough, as the rating system is fully explained. So to receive five stars bowled me over. Yay, I'm rollin' in the wind like a tumbleweed!

Cookie's Mom says: "...the author takes us on a ride nearly as wild as the Iditarod itself." What more can one ask of a reviewer than to encapsulate your intention and your novel so concisely and perfectly?

There's an in-depth interview. Cookie's Mom is discreet but she has her ways of making you talk. I didn't know I remembered so much about the dangerous process of writing that novel.

If that's not enough, she quotes the first paperback edition blurb, by the legendary editor Nick Austin, in full, and shows the extraordinary painting that great illustrator Gino D'Achille made for the cover, and the map Andy Jenkinson drew to help readers visualize twelve hundred miles of danger.

But enough of the teaser. The address you want is Cookie's Book Club: The IDITAROD review/Andre Jute Interview. Enjoy! I am.

***

OTHER NEWS

17 July 2011

*The IDITAROD Value Added Page adds a free outwrite!*​
  ​
The Survivor a short story joins the IDITAROD value added page. It is an outwrite from the original manuscript of the novel which didn't suit the tone I was trying to achieve, in part by succeeding too well as a short psychological thriller. See for yourself if you can guess whether Moira is eaten first by her husband or by the wolves. Click here to get The Survivor FREE.

Also, several sample chapters from IDITAROD that you can't get anywhere else, reminiscences by Joe May, a virtual race to experience vicariously, a free map, and other value-added services to readers, all are free of charge at the *IDITAROD Value Added Page*. If you decide to buy IDITAROD, please return here first as a courtesy to the board owners.

***

*21st Birthday Special Sale Price
*
All formats are on special offer (for a limited time) to celebrate the 21st Birthday of the novel.
In Britain the ebooks are £2.08 and the paperback is £4.99
In the USA the ebooks are $2.99 and the paperback is $9.99
(Normal prices ebooks $4.99 and paperback $14.99.)

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

9 September 2011

*Hot where you are? Get some Iditarod ice on it!*
Permafrost, that's the word. Frightened me out of my wits when I was researching the story, because the interior of Alaska is a genuinely dangerous place, but from this distance (I now live in Ireland) it takes on a nostalgic tone.

*Bestseller survivor for nine months now: the ultrasports romance, 
IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: USA (9 September(
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#15 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#30 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#63 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

***

21 August 2011

*Cookie's Book Club gives IDITAROD the treatment*

What a great day. This is almost like the old days on a Sunday morning when I had published a new novel. We'd come down to breakfast to read what the British metro papers said about it, and roundabout noon my agent would call from New York. Christmas used to come three times a year back then.

Cookie's Book Club is a very selective and discriminating venue to have one's book reviewed in. The average for good books seems to be three stars out of five, which is fair enough, as the rating system is fully explained. So to receive five stars bowled me over. Yay, I'm rollin' in the wind like a tumbleweed!

Cookie's Mom says: "...the author takes us on a ride nearly as wild as the Iditarod itself." What more can one ask of a reviewer than to encapsulate your intention and your novel so concisely and perfectly?

There's an in-depth interview. Cookie's Mom is discreet but she has her ways of making you talk. I didn't know I remembered so much about the dangerous process of writing that novel.

If that's not enough, she quotes the first paperback edition blurb, by the legendary editor Nick Austin, in full, and shows the extraordinary painting that great illustrator Gino D'Achille made for the cover, and the map Andy Jenkinson drew to help readers visualize twelve hundred miles of danger.

But enough of the teaser. The address you want is Cookie's Book Club: The IDITAROD review/Andre Jute Interview. Enjoy! I am.

***

OTHER NEWS

17 July 2011

*The IDITAROD Value Added Page adds a free outwrite!*​
  ​
The Survivor a short story joins the IDITAROD value added page. It is an outwrite from the original manuscript of the novel which didn't suit the tone I was trying to achieve, in part by succeeding too well as a short psychological thriller. See for yourself if you can guess whether Moira is eaten first by her husband or by the wolves. Click here to get The Survivor FREE.

Also, several sample chapters from IDITAROD that you can't get anywhere else, reminiscences by Joe May, a virtual race to experience vicariously, a free map, and other value-added services to readers, all are free of charge at the *IDITAROD Value Added Page*. If you decide to buy IDITAROD, please return here first as a courtesy to the board owners.

***

*21st Birthday Special Sale Price
*
All formats are on special offer (for a limited time) to celebrate the 21st Birthday of the novel.
In Britain the ebooks are £2.08 and the paperback is £4.99
In the USA the ebooks are $2.99 and the paperback is $9.99
(Normal prices ebooks $4.99 and paperback $14.99.)

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

16 September 2011

So easy for an author to be tripped up by perfectly logical and correct local usage of words:

"...in Canada, ... a deer is a small animal with small horns, an elk (at least the male) has a huge rack and is never called anything else and a moose is the humped prehistoric-looking lumbering giant..."

_-- *"A captivating adventure..."*, review by Sharon Tillotson of IDITAROD (click on cover below to see the full review and sample)._

Hello, Bambi, my moose. Doesn't quite have the right ring, does it?

  ​
***

*21st Birthday Special Sale Price
*
All formats are on special offer (for a limited time) to celebrate the 21st Birthday of the novel.
In Britain the ebooks are £2.08 and the paperback is £4.99
In the USA the ebooks are $2.99 and the paperback is $9.99
(Normal prices ebooks $4.99 and paperback $14.99.)

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

30 September 2011

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth is an ice race novel, set against the real race which starts in the first week of March every year. As we ramp up to the winter sports, sales for IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth start building up again. Here IDITAROD, bubbling along because people read it throughout the year, shows in the bestseller standings at the beginning of the winter:

In the US:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

In the UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#62 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

I'll keep you up to date with how IDITAROD rises over the winter to a peak in March next year.

***

16 September 2011

So easy for an author to be tripped up by perfectly logical and correct local usage of words:

"...in Canada, ... a deer is a small animal with small horns, an elk (at least the male) has a huge rack and is never called anything else and a moose is the humped prehistoric-looking lumbering giant..."

_-- *"A captivating adventure..."*, review by Sharon Tillotson of IDITAROD (click on cover below to see the full review and sample)._

Hello, Bambi, my moose. Doesn't quite have the right ring, does it?

  ​
***

*21st Birthday Special Sale Price
*
All formats are on special offer (for a limited time) to celebrate the 21st Birthday of the novel.
In Britain the ebooks are £2.08 and the paperback is £4.99
In the USA the ebooks are $2.99 and the paperback is $9.99
(Normal prices ebooks $4.99 and paperback $14.99.)

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​All ebook formats $2.99. 324 page trade paperback $9.99









IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​
​The map from IDITAROD​
 

24 October 2011

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth* by Andre Jute

What can I say? This book is an immense story. My finger nails are no more.

The Iditarod is a race across the Alaskan countryside of well over a thousand miles. Easy you may think, but it's a dog sled ride in temperatures of minus stupid and winds of way past gale force with snow getting everywhere you don't want snow. This is no winter wonderland.
Andre describes this utter whiteness so well you can feel you are there. Also the loneliness of the competitors makes you want to go hug the nearest person (not if you are reading it on public transport )

The way the side story of the wolves is written made me think of David Attenborough doing the narration. There was a definite shift in the writing that made you realise that this is a seperate part of the story and built it up to the climax of the finale.

I believe most of this story is true, just the two main characters with their "sub-race" is the fictional part.

I really enjoyed reading this review and interview with Andre. It shows just how much research Andre undertook for this book.

I can really imagine this as a film. But in a made-for-TV movie kind of way If it was a blockbuster it would be all about the stars, but on "Real Stories TV", the dogs and the landscape would be the bigger stars.

-- joo 
-- Official KUF eBook Reviewer
-- http://www.kuforum.co.uk/kindleusersforum/thread-4758.html

***

25 October 2011

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth is an ice race novel, set against the real race which starts in the first week of March every year. As we ramp up to the winter sports, sales for IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth start building up again. Here IDITAROD, bubbling along because people read it throughout the year, shows in the bestseller standings at the beginning of the winter:

In the US:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

In the UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#29 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#58 in Books > Fiction > Sport

I'll keep you up to date with how IDITAROD rises over the winter to a peak in March next year.

If you're thinking of joining the party for the Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race next March, visit the value added page for the novel.

***

*21st Birthday Special Sale Price
*
All formats are on special offer (for a limited time) to celebrate the 21st Birthday of the novel.
In Britain the ebooks are £2.08 and the paperback is £4.99
In the USA the ebooks are $2.99 and the paperback is $9.99
(Normal prices ebooks $4.99 and paperback $14.99.)

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $9.99​








IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​
​The map from IDITAROD​
 

13 November 2011

*"An old-fashioned, beautifully written adventure story"*
*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth* by Andre Jute
Reviewed by Katie W. Stewart

A while ago, I read something about the concept of 'setting as character'. I didn't understand it until I read 'Iditarod' by Andre Jute. The book has two main characters, Rhodes and James, both skilled athletes, both determined to better the other in the Iditarod, an annual sled race across Alaska. At first, I presumed that James was the antagonist. With his fame and wealth and slightly arrogant approach, he was the obvious candidate to be the baddy of the piece. It soon became obvious, though, that the real antagonist is the place, Alaska itself. Both Rhodes and James, while competing with each other, face this wild, desolate landscape alone and it throws everything it has at them to stop them succeeding.

As in all good books, though, the antagonist is a three-dimensional character with enough goodness about it to draw the reader in. Even when Rhodes and James were fighting the worst Alaska could muster, I was in awe of the spectacular beauty of the place so clearly described. It was not hard to understand why people would pit themselves against the place in such a dangerous way.

This is a determined adversary that keeps the reader on the edge of their seat. Hardly a page goes by without the potential for disaster being raised. At times, I must admit, I was a little annoyed at Jute's use of chapters written from the point of view of a pack of wolves. It took me some time to understand the significance of these chapters and-- as he tended to put them in just as one or other of the characters was in dire straits-- I became impatient with them for a while. In truth though, they gave chance for the reader to have a rest from the fast paced action* whilst they quietly developed the setting as a character. By the end of the story, I felt sympathy for those wolves (who epitomised Alaska) despite their actions.

This is a book that has obviously been the subject of detailed research. Everything, from the history of the Iditarod to the detail of the landscape along the way, is meticulously described. It's an old-fashioned, beautifully written adventure story that won't disappoint any modern reader who enjoys fast-paced action. I highly recommend it.

*If I have any criticism of the story, it would be that perhaps sometimes the action scenes were so fast that I couldn't quite picture what was happening. However, that could have been more to do with the fact that I know nothing about sleds, snow, ice etc., rather than the writing itself.

More from Katie W. Stewart at Trees Are Not Lollipops

24 October 2011

*"...an immense story. My finger nails are no more."*
*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth* by Andre Jute
Reviewed by Joo

What can I say? This book is an immense story. My finger nails are no more.

The Iditarod is a race across the Alaskan countryside of well over a thousand miles. Easy you may think, but it's a dog sled ride in temperatures of minus stupid and winds of way past gale force with snow getting everywhere you don't want snow. This is no winter wonderland.
Andre describes this utter whiteness so well you can feel you are there. Also the loneliness of the competitors makes you want to go hug the nearest person (not if you are reading it on public transport )

The way the side story of the wolves is written made me think of David Attenborough doing the narration. There was a definite shift in the writing that made you realise that this is a seperate part of the story and built it up to the climax of the finale.

I believe most of this story is true, just the two main characters with their "sub-race" is the fictional part.

I really enjoyed reading this review and interview with Andre. It shows just how much research Andre undertook for this book.

I can really imagine this as a film. But in a made-for-TV movie kind of way If it was a blockbuster it would be all about the stars, but on "Real Stories TV", the dogs and the landscape would be the bigger stars.

-- joo 
-- Official KUF eBook Reviewer
-- http://www.kuforum.co.uk/kindleusersforum/thread-4758.html

***

13 November 2011

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth is an ice race novel, set against the real race which starts in the first week of March every year. As we ramp up to the winter sports, sales for IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth start building up again. Here IDITAROD, bubbling along because people read it throughout the year, shows in the bestseller standings at the beginning of the winter:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#18 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#36 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Also popular in Germany:

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 14 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport
Nr. 20 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Freizeit, Haus & Garten > Tierpflege & Haustiere > Hunde
Nr. 38 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport

I'll keep you up to date with how IDITAROD rises over the winter to a peak in March next year.

If you're thinking of joining the party for the Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race next March, visit the value added page for the novel.

***

*21st Birthday Special Sale Price
*
All formats are on special offer (for a limited time) to celebrate the 21st Birthday of the novel.
In Britain the ebooks are £2.08 and the paperback is £4.99
In the USA the ebooks are $2.99 and the paperback is $9.99
(Normal prices ebooks $4.99 and paperback $14.99.)

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

STOP PRESS
*9 August 201*2
Found on Twitter

*Matt Posner ‏@Schooloftheages tweets:*
Just finished Iditarod by Andre Jute. What an awesome adventure story.

***​
​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $9.99​








IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​
​The map from IDITAROD​
 

9 December 2011

[Aw, I was going to write something about how IDITAROD has to stay on the bestseller lists only another week to 
make a full year in the top shelf of readers' hearts, but I can't bear to delete this super review from the warm, beautiful and ever-so-talented Katie W. Stewart... Next week!]

*"An old-fashioned, beautifully written adventure story"*
*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth* by Andre Jute
Reviewed by Katie W. Stewart

A while ago, I read something about the concept of 'setting as character'. I didn't understand it until I read 'Iditarod' by Andre Jute. The book has two main characters, Rhodes and James, both skilled athletes, both determined to better the other in the Iditarod, an annual sled race across Alaska. At first, I presumed that James was the antagonist. With his fame and wealth and slightly arrogant approach, he was the obvious candidate to be the baddy of the piece. It soon became obvious, though, that the real antagonist is the place, Alaska itself. Both Rhodes and James, while competing with each other, face this wild, desolate landscape alone and it throws everything it has at them to stop them succeeding.

As in all good books, though, the antagonist is a three-dimensional character with enough goodness about it to draw the reader in. Even when Rhodes and James were fighting the worst Alaska could muster, I was in awe of the spectacular beauty of the place so clearly described. It was not hard to understand why people would pit themselves against the place in such a dangerous way.

This is a determined adversary that keeps the reader on the edge of their seat. Hardly a page goes by without the potential for disaster being raised. At times, I must admit, I was a little annoyed at Jute's use of chapters written from the point of view of a pack of wolves. It took me some time to understand the significance of these chapters and-- as he tended to put them in just as one or other of the characters was in dire straits-- I became impatient with them for a while. In truth though, they gave chance for the reader to have a rest from the fast paced action* whilst they quietly developed the setting as a character. By the end of the story, I felt sympathy for those wolves (who epitomised Alaska) despite their actions.

This is a book that has obviously been the subject of detailed research. Everything, from the history of the Iditarod to the detail of the landscape along the way, is meticulously described. It's an old-fashioned, beautifully written adventure story that won't disappoint any modern reader who enjoys fast-paced action. I highly recommend it.

*If I have any criticism of the story, it would be that perhaps sometimes the action scenes were so fast that I couldn't quite picture what was happening. However, that could have been more to do with the fact that I know nothing about sleds, snow, ice etc., rather than the writing itself.

-- Katie W. Stewart 
-- url=http://kates-scribbles.blogspot.com/2011/10/book-review-iditarod-by-andre-jute.html]Trees Are Not Lollipops[/url]

9 December 2011

[And this nailbiter by Joo...]

*"...an immense story. My finger nails are no more."*
*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth* by Andre Jute
Reviewed by Joo

What can I say? This book is an immense story. My finger nails are no more.

The Iditarod is a race across the Alaskan countryside of well over a thousand miles. Easy you may think, but it's a dog sled ride in temperatures of minus stupid and winds of way past gale force with snow getting everywhere you don't want snow. This is no winter wonderland.

Andre describes this utter whiteness so well you can feel you are there. Also the loneliness of the competitors makes you want to go hug the nearest person (not if you are reading it on public transport )

The way the side story of the wolves is written made me think of David Attenborough doing the narration. There was a definite shift in the writing that made you realise that this is a seperate part of the story and built it up to the climax of the finale.

I believe most of this story is true, just the two main characters with their "sub-race" is the fictional part.

I really enjoyed reading this review and interview with Andre. It shows just how much research Andre undertook for this book.

I can really imagine this as a film. But in a made-for-TV movie kind of way If it was a blockbuster it would be all about the stars, but on "Real Stories TV", the dogs and the landscape would be the bigger stars.

-- joo 
-- Official KUF eBook Reviewer
-- http://www.kuforum.co.uk/kindleusersforum/thread-4758.html

***

9 December 2011

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth is an ice race novel, set against the real race which starts in the first week of March every year. As we ramp up to the winter sports, sales for IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth start building up again as readers prepare to read it over the holidays (or to stuff some lucky dog-lover's stocking with it):

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#56 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#63 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

And in Germany:

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 36 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport

I'll keep you up to date with how IDITAROD rises over the winter to a peak in March next year.

***

•Read the fabulous reviews on Amazon by clicking on the title or the cover.

•If you're thinking of joining the party for the Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race next March, visit the value added page for the novel.

*•21st Birthday Special Sale Price
*
All formats are on special offer (for a limited time) to celebrate the 21st Birthday of the novel.
In Britain the ebooks are £2.08 and the paperback is £4.99
In the USA the ebooks are $2.99 and the paperback is $9.99
(Normal prices ebooks $4.99 and paperback $14.99.)

•Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $9.99​








IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​
​The map from IDITAROD​
 

16 December 2011

Yesterday the Kindle edition of *IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth* was exactly one year old - and had spent exactly one year on the bestseller lists in the USA, UK and Germany.

Heartfelt thanks from author and book to all who made this feat possible by buying the book. Also to the teenage readers who gave the book the *Flamingnet Young Adult Review TOP CHOICE AWARD*. Bless you all.

See you at the Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race from the first week of March 2012!

***

•Read the fabulous reviews on Amazon by clicking on the title or the cover.

•If you're thinking of joining the party for the Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race next March, visit the value added page for the novel.

•Huge amount of further information in the rest of the thread

*•21st Birthday Special Sale Price
*
All formats are on special offer (for a limited time) to celebrate the 21st Birthday of the novel.
In Britain the ebooks are £2.08 and the paperback is £4.99
In the USA the ebooks are $2.99 and the paperback is $9.99
(Normal prices ebooks $4.99 and paperback $14.99.)

•Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $9.99​








IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​
​The map from IDITAROD​
 

Christmas Day 2011

This modest novel has been on top of the bestseller lists in several countries for a year. Heartfelt thanks from author and book to all who made this feat possible by buying the book. Also to the teenage readers who gave the book the *Flamingnet Young Adult Review TOP CHOICE AWARD*. Bless you all.

See you at the Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race from the first week of March 2012!

Advertising and bragging will resume next week. For today, humble gratitude is enough.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $9.99​








IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​
​The map from IDITAROD​
 

3 January 2012

It's been a wild ride down a mountain on a sled pulled by the hounds of a hell. This modest sports-adventure-romance is going into its third year on the bestseller lists in several countries. It also won the *Flamingnet Young Adult Review TOP CHOICE AWARD*.

See you at the Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race from the first week of March 2012! Check out the value-added page for IDITAROD to take a virtual tour of the extraordinarily fast 2011 race to toughen you up for the 2012 race. Many athletic, beautiful and clever women have already signed on for this year's virtual visit to the real race with Andre Jute as guide. Are you up for it?

*BESTSELLER*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#36 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#54 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 61 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​The map from IDITAROD​
​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $9.99​








IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​
 

*NEWS* 21 January 2012

*ANDY JENKINSON SIGNS ON TO UPDATE THE MAP FOR THE NORTHERN ROUTE*

In alternate years, the Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race is run on Northern and Southern Routes. The ebook edition of IDITAROD published at Christmas 2010 and the 21st Anniversary paperback of IDITAROD in 2011 include a map of the Southern Route, on which the 2011 race was run.

This map, drawn by Andy Jenkinson, attracted a great deal of favourable comment from readers and race fans.

The 2012 race (see invitation below) will be run on the Northern Route. Clearly, the map needs to be extended, or readers will get lost...

So I'm excited to announce that Andy has signed on to update the map in IDITAROD to include the northern route in time for the 2012 race.

A big hand for Andy, folks!

*INVITATION: JOIN US FOR THE RACE*

See you at the Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race from the first week of March 2012! Check out the value-added page for IDITAROD to take a virtual tour of the extraordinarily fast 2011 race to toughen you up for the 2012 race. Many athletic, beautiful and clever women have already signed on for this year's virtual visit to the real race with Andre Jute as guide. Are you up for it?

*THE PRIZEWINNER*

It's been a wild ride down a mountain on a sled pulled by the hounds of a hell. This modest sports-adventure-romance is going into its third year on the bestseller lists in several countries. It also won the *Flamingnet Young Adult Review TOP CHOICE AWARD*.

*BESTSELLER*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#54 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#91 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 62 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

You do a good job of making the setting come alive. This should be read with hot chocolate and blanket in front of a warm fire. This is a setting as wild as the wolves that roam it.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

K. A. Jordan said:


> You do a good job of making the setting come alive. This should be read with hot chocolate and blanket in front of a warm fire. This is a setting as wild as the wolves that roam it.


Wolves roam your sitting room? Remind me not to take up any invitations from you, Kat!

Seriously, thanks for your kind remarks. It struck me forcibly when I did the research for IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth that Alaska was like a stern parent shaping and guiding not only the people but the flora and fauna as well.

But I like your idea of an armchair tour. In fact, I offer a free armchair tour of the race, 1246 miles from Anchorage to Nome, for readers of IDITAROD. On the first Saturday of March, join me for a wild ride at the IDITAROD Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Iditarod-a-novel-of-The-Greatest-Race-on-Earth/193084334057961 -- and meanwhile prepare yourself to be tough (from your armchair) at the IDITAROD Value Added Page http://coolmainpress.com/iditarod1012011.html See you there!


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

How long did you spend in Alaska researching? Did you have an extended stay and watch a race?


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

K. A. Jordan said:


> How long did you spend in Alaska researching? Did you have an extended stay and watch a race?


I spent far too much time in Alaska for the liking of my publishers over the 13 years I researched and wrote that "little novel". My publishers were livid that a guy they had a big investment in could be so "irresponsible". There was one year when I nearly died three times in the space of only a couple of months when I almost agreed with them. But some books just have to be written before a writer can get on with his life. I'm glad finished that one, now that I see how people react to it.

Back when it was first published, the publisher made it the lead title on a list that had a reputation for big, violent books, and of course it didn't fit, and I don't think there was even any distribution in Alaska. My American publishers, Warner, never picked up the book. One night over dinner in Cambridge I asked Bernard Shir-Clif, the editor-in-chief, why, and he looked me straight in the eye and said, "Where's Alaska?" I grinned at his joke and flogged him a triplet of other projects.

Yeah, I saw the race a few times. But the scale of everything is so huge that it can be pretty frustrating even if you know what you're doing. (And if you don't know what you're doing, it would be suicidal.) The modern way to follow the race is with satellite trackers, and that's so exciting, I stayed awake nearly eleven solid days during the 2011 race. This year will be fabulous: there's a handover between generations due, but the old guys are tough and wily, and in this sort of endurance race, experience and straight-up slyness count for more than half the result.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

31 January 2012
*REVIEW*​
*A thriller and a mega-adventure in the wilds of Alaska
by Dr Benjamin Pittman
5 stars out of 5*​


> André Jute certainly wastes no time in setting a scene and getting into the action in this one!
> 
> The psychology is intense, searing.
> 
> ...


(extracts only, read it all on Amazon)

*REVIEW*​
*I read this one at the pace set by the story, fast and furious.
by Karen
4 stars out of 5
*​


> Make sure your hands and feet are inside the sleigh, and your seat belt is fastened cause you're in for a wild ride. Also be sure to take any and all breaks as they come available, they are short lived, few and far between. This book starts out fast and furious and just keeps going, for 1200 grueling miles over the unforgiving Alaskan terrain.
> 
> I have followed the Iditarod for many many years, dreaming of actually being in Anchorage for the start and Nome for the finish. This year I have read three books about this great race, this one being the latest. I read this one at the pace set by the story, fast and furious.
> 
> It was a great ride, I thoroughly enjoyed it.


(extracts only, read it all on Goodreads)

31 January 2012
*NEWS*

*ARE YOU JOINING US FOR THE IDITAROD EARLY IN MARCH?*​
See you at the Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race from the first week of March 2012! Check out the value-added page for IDITAROD to take a virtual tour of the extraordinarily fast 2011 race to toughen you up for the 2012 race. Many athletic, beautiful and clever women have already signed on for this year's virtual visit to the real race with Andre Jute as guide. Are you up for it?

*BESTSELLER FOR THE THIRD YEAR IN A ROW*​
Amazon *Best Sellers Rank: US*
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#59 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

Amazon *Bestsellers Rank: UK*
#54 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#91 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon *Bestseller-Rang: DE
*Nr. 73 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport
 

​The map from IDITAROD​
​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $9.99​








IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

4 March 2012
*THE RACE IS ON!*​*A thriller and a mega-adventure in the wilds of Alaska
- and you're invited -
from the comfort of your armchair, of course!
*​
The Iditarod is truly The Greatest Race on Earth, over 1200 miles running behind a dogsled just a fraction short of the Arctic Circle. It is the only modern race that bears comparison with the Marathon of the Ancient Greeks, the ultimate test. Join me at the 2012 Iditarod. You'll be glad you did, even if in between you'll curse me for sleeplessness as you become obsessed with the race for at least two weeks. We all do.

Start here:
• _How to find your way around the 2012 Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race._
• _Who can win the Iditarod?_ 
• _Who do I pick for the Iditarod?_

*REVIEWS, PLUGS AND UNSOLICITED FLATTERY*​
These are only brief extracts from the latest very special reviews. There are more in this thread, on Amazon, Smashwords, Goodreads, Librarything, everywhere. People just love this novel.

"...DITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth which is even better the second time because I'm not nervous about the ending so I can savor the details and descriptions." - Kathleen Valentine, novelist

"I would give this book 10 Shiny Gold Stars if I could&#8230;truly worth more than 5 stars" - LindaMc, reader, review on Smashwords & Amazon

"This book is everything all of the 5 star reviews say it is. Exciting, riveting, excellent character development and more, more, more! You will love this book! I most certainly did!" - lived9lives, Iditarod expert, on Amazon

*NEWS*​
*BESTSELLER FOR THE THIRD YEAR IN A ROW*​
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA Paid 
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#26 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid
#29 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#40 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: Grtmsny Bezahlt (paid)
Nr. 83 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: Canada (print)
#14 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#14 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
 

​The map from IDITAROD​
​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $9.99​








IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Ally Zirkle, leading the 1200 mile Iditarod, cutting a corner tighty, fighting to keep her sled upright.​
11 March 2012
*ALLY ZIRKLE LEADS IDITAROD, TOUGHEST RACE IN THE WORLD. HAVE YOU SEEN THIS?*​
The Iditarod is truly The Greatest Race on Earth, 1200 miles running behind a dogsled just a fraction short of the Arctic Circle. It is the only modern race that bears comparison with the Marathon of the Ancient Greeks, the ultimate test.

Women run on equal terms with men. Ally Zirkle, if she can stay in front of the hard men who want her spot (and a hard woman too, DeeDee Jonrowe, currently in tenth place), will be the third woman in 40 years to win.

Get into it here or click one of the photos of Ally:
• _How to find your way around the 2012 Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race._
• _Who can win the Iditarod?_ 
• _Who do I pick for the Iditarod?_

 
Ally Zirkle, ultra-endurance sled dog racer, with her characteristic big smile.​
*REVIEWS, PLUGS AND UNSOLICITED FLATTERY*​
These are only brief extracts from the latest very special reviews. There are more in this thread, on Amazon, Smashwords, Goodreads, Librarything, everywhere. People just love this novel.

"...DITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth which is even better the second time because I'm not nervous about the ending so I can savor the details and descriptions." - Kathleen Valentine, novelist

"I would give this book 10 Shiny Gold Stars if I could&#8230;truly worth more than 5 stars" - LindaMc, reader, review on Smashwords & Amazon

"This book is everything all of the 5 star reviews say it is. Exciting, riveting, excellent character development and more, more, more! You will love this book! I most certainly did!" - lived9lives, Iditarod expert, on Amazon

*NEWS*​
*BESTSELLER FOR THE THIRD YEAR IN A ROW*​
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA Paid 
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#26 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid
#29 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#40 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: Grtmsny Bezahlt (paid)
Nr. 83 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: Canada (print)
#14 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#14 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
 

​The map from IDITAROD​
​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $9.99​








IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Dallas Seavey, 25, won the 1200 mile Iditarod, narrowly beating out the spectator favourite, Aliy Zirkle.​16 March 2012
*DALLAS SEAVEY, 25, WINS IDITAROD, TOUGHEST RACE IN THE WORLD. HAVE YOU SEEN THIS?*​
The Iditarod is truly The Greatest Race on Earth, 1200 miles running behind a dogsled just a fraction short of the Arctic Circle. It is the only modern race that bears comparison with the Marathon of the Ancient Greeks, the ultimate test.

Women run on equal terms with men. Ally Zirkle was second, DeeDee Jonrowe tenth.

Get into it here or click one of the photos of the racers:
• _How to find your way around the 2012 Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race._
• _Who can win the Iditarod?_ 
• _Who do I pick for the Iditarod?_

 
Ally Zirkle, ultra-endurance sled dog racer, second in the toughest race in the world.​
*REVIEWS, PLUGS AND UNSOLICITED FLATTERY*​
These are only brief extracts from the latest very special reviews. There are more in this thread, on Amazon, Smashwords, Goodreads, Librarything, everywhere. People just love this novel.

"...IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth which is even better the second time because I'm not nervous about the ending so I can savor the details and descriptions." - Kathleen Valentine, novelist

"I would give this book 10 Shiny Gold Stars if I could&#8230;truly worth more than 5 stars" - LindaMc, reader, review on Smashwords & Amazon

"This book is everything all of the 5 star reviews say it is. Exciting, riveting, excellent character development and more, more, more! You will love this book! I most certainly did!" - lived9lives, Iditarod expert, on Amazon

*NEWS*​
*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*
3rd straight year on the bestseller lists
in four countries​
US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#48 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#16 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#23 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#75 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

CA
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#22 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#22 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: 
Nr. 86 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport
 

​The map from IDITAROD​
​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $9.99​








IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

*IDITAROD JOINS 
LAUNCH CELEBRATIONS OF 
AN ELECTION OF PATRIOTS 
WITH A MASSIVE PRICE REDUCTION*​
As part of the celebrations for the launch of *AN ELECTION OF PATRIOTS* by Andre Jute, which is *FREE* this weekend Saturday and Sunday 28 & 29 April, *IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth* by Andre Jute is *REDUCED by $7* to $2.99 in Celebration.

Also taking part in the celebrations is the brand-new Dakota Franklin thriller *REQUIEM AT MONZA (RUTHLESS TO WIN)* which is *FREE* Saturday & Sunday only.

That's not all. *TWO SHORTS (High Fidelity & Christmas Oratorio)* by Andre Jute is also *FREE* in Celebration.

Jump on the bandwagon while it rides!

*REVIEWS, PLUGS AND UNSOLICITED FLATTERY*​
These are only brief extracts from the latest very special reviews. There are more in this thread, on Amazon, Smashwords, Goodreads, Librarything, everywhere. People just love this novel.

"...IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth which is even better the second time because I'm not nervous about the ending so I can savor the details and descriptions." - Kathleen Valentine, novelist

"I would give this book 10 Shiny Gold Stars if I could&#8230;truly worth more than 5 stars" - LindaMc, reader, review on Smashwords & Amazon

"This book is everything all of the 5 star reviews say it is. Exciting, riveting, excellent character development and more, more, more! You will love this book! I most certainly did!" - lived9lives, Iditarod expert, on Amazon

*NEWS*​
*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*
3rd straight year on the bestseller lists
in four countries​
US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#98 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

CA
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#41 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#42 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: 
Nr. 100 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport
 









IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​
​The map from IDITAROD​
​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $9.99​


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I absolutely loved this book -- when I finished it I went to the beginning and read it again. Very exciting.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I absolutely loved this book -- when I finished it I went to the beginning and read it again. Very exciting.


I'm always delighted when someone likes one of my books, more so when it is a writer (who is presumed to judge more harshly), vastly more so when it is a writer of whose work I approve, and I approach delirium when a writer as good as you smiles upon my book. Dear Kathleen... I hope I'm at least comprehensible!

I know how tightly scheduled a writer's reading time is, so for you to read my book not once but twice is an encomium I value above precious stones.

• If you want to share what enthuses Kathleen, a very fine writer, so greatly, *IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth* by Andre Jute is *REDUCED by $7* to $2.99 as part of the celebrations of the launch by CoolMain Press of *AN ELECTION OF PATRIOTS* by Andre Jute (*FREE* until midnight) and the new *Dakota Franklin* thriller *REQUIEM AT MONZA (RUTHLESS TO WIN)*, (also *FREE* until midnight). For those who *read on mobile devices*, the collection of short pieces *TWO SHORTS (High Fidelity & Christmas Oratorio)* by Andre Jute is also *FREE*.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $15.95​








IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​
​The map from IDITAROD​
 
5 Jun 2012
*IDITAROD 
the adventure romance
that readers just love*​
*REVIEWS, PLUGS AND UNSOLICITED FLATTERY*​
These are only brief extracts from the latest very special reviews. There are more in this thread, on Amazon, Smashwords, Goodreads, Librarything, everywhere. People just love this novel.

"...IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth which is even better the second time because I'm not nervous about the ending so I can savor the details and descriptions." - Kathleen Valentine, novelist

"I would give this book 10 Shiny Gold Stars if I could&#8230;truly worth more than 5 stars" - LindaMc, reader, review on Smashwords & Amazon

"This book is everything all of the 5 star reviews say it is. Exciting, riveting, excellent character development and more, more, more! You will love this book! I most certainly did!" - lived9lives, Iditarod expert, on Amazon

*HECK, EVEN THE MACHINES LOVE IDITAROD!*​
This selection is made by Amazon's computers according to an algorithm which appears to count how many reviewers make a similar point about *IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*.

_"The history and side stories about some of the Iditarod heroes are fascinating."_
?wazithinkin | 10 reviewers made a similar statement

_"Needless to say, I went on to read the entire book!"_
Prints of Whales | 5 reviewers made a similar statement

_"I believe most of this story is true, just the two main characters with their "sub-race" is the fictional part."_
Joo | 3 reviewers made a similar statement

*NEWS*​
*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*
3rd straight year an *international bestseller*​
US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#85 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

CA
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#42 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#43 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: 
Nr. 100 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

STOP PRESS
*9 August 201*2
Found on Twitter

*Matt Posner ‏@Schooloftheages tweets:*
Just finished Iditarod by Andre Jute. What an awesome adventure story.

***​
​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $15.95​








IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​
​The map from IDITAROD​
 

8 August 2012
*"Dead heroes win no prizes."
Oh, and he did win that Olympic Gold!*​
A brief extract from a long 5-star review by Dr Benjamin Pittman of *IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*

The Iditarod, a commemoration, was born in a moment of extreme need in an Alaska, choked by snow, in 1925 and with a Diphtheria epidemic threatening, it arose from a heroic dash to get the required medical supplies through some 1200 miles of terror-invoking challenge to Nome, outpost and end of the trail so that the locals would not succumb to the deadly infection. So, as well as geological and geographical journey through the wilds of Alaska, it is also a history lesson. The race, however, aside from the extreme and potentially fatal consequences along the way, is governed by complex rules of engagement and responsibility and requires all to be checked and verified at points along the way. One rule requires each contestant to carry a Post-packet in commemoration of the original race against Diphtheria to Nome. At one point, Rhodes discovers with some concern, as it could knock her out of the race, that hers is missing. The erstwhile Mr Whitbury III turns up after her at the required checkpoint. He has Rhodes' Post-packet. Immediately of course, we suspect foul play - given that he has already shown a bit of a villainous side - and wonder if he has taken it from Rhodes at a previous stop, when occasion did present itself. But then it turns out that in reality, he found it on the trail. This is a very significant turning point. Some of us have started to like James Alderton Whitbury III without really knowing why. His insufferable everything is starting to soften. Is it because he has had to survive in a world of hyper-competitive rattlesnakes? So, James Alderton Whitbury III is starting to show a human face behind what had hitherto been that of a semi-monster. He might have come from a polo-playing world of privilege although we do get the hint that Daddy was actually a waster, and our sympathy levels for James Alderton Whitbury III start to climb. The boy is on a bit of a roll by now in image rehabilitation. He is a planner and a details fellow whose guiding principle, it transpires, is that "Dead heroes win no prizes." Oh, and he did win that Olympic Gold!

The psychology is intense, searing.

[From Dr Benjamin Pittman's review on Amazon of *IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*]

*The adventure romance that readers 
just love to love*​*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*
*3rd straight year an international bestseller*​
US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#96 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

CA
Amazon Bestsellers Rank:
#44 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#45 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: 
Nr. 92 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

STOP PRESS

Found on Twitter

*Matt Posner ‏@Schooloftheages tweets:*
Just finished Iditarod by Andre Jute. What an awesome adventure story.

*****​
​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $15.95​








IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​
​The map from IDITAROD​
 

26 August 2012​*"Stunningly Intricate and Fascinating Tale of Adventure"*​
An extract from the 
*5-star review by Matt Posner* "The Dean" of 
*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*​
I bought this book to read for pleasure because I am already a fan of Andre Jute, as an author and as a human being. I'm very glad I did, as it was thrilling. Andre's deep research led to a stunningly intricate and fascinating tale of adventure with two appealing and admirable young protagonists. I really liked both Rhodes Delaney and James Whitbury, a woman and man with courage and integrity, ingenuity and athleticism, who are racing each other in the Iditarod as a way to resist their nigh-irresistable attraction to each other, an attraction that is fed by rivalry and danger in the greatest race on earth.

I was not initially convinced that the Iditarod would provide steady interest as the subject of a book. I didn't think there would be enough variety in the situations it presented to a reader. I changed my mind right away when the race began with a lively series of problems and challenges for the young people. There is not one possible threat they do not face and overcome, in an atmosphere so authentic that I can't help wondering if Andre took part in the race some time under a pseudonym and doesn't want to tell us...

The best praise I can offer this book is to compare Rhodes and James and their dogs Toots, Delilah, and General to beloved characters from my childhood in the 1970's: Alec and the Black, from Walter Farley's Black Stallion series. Those books, showing the union of a young person and a working animal through love and respect, defined a genre. Iditarod might be the best book of its kind since.

Thanks for a great read, Andre.

[From* Matt Posner's 5-star review* on Amazon of *IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*]

*The adventure romance that readers 
just love to love*​*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*
*3rd straight year an international bestseller*​
US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#82 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

CA
Amazon Bestsellers Rank:
#45 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#46 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: 
Nr. 82 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Would you pay US$700 for the Hungarian paperback of IDITAROD?​
Here's a different kind of review, or at least a form of approbation, or (best of all!) an ego-trip:


 *Someone is bidding US$700 for a paperback copy of the Hungarian edition of my novel IDITAROD!* Elsewhere on the same page you can buy a Hungarian translation of IDITAROD already reduced by a massive 50% for a mere stg£350.

I've never been that hard up for reading matter. But I understand how readers who previously lived behind an Iron Curtain can put a very high value on literature of their own choice, and preferably in their own language. See "Samizdat: people who risked everything to read".

Okay, *full disclosure:* I'm not quite as surprised as perhaps I should be at this development. Someone once paid US$3000 for a copy of my novel REVERSE NEGATIVE (it contained descriptions of using computers to forecast human behaviour back when such things were military secrets, and was the basis of some cult games), and prices over a thousand dollars are commonplace for some of my out-of-print non-fiction books, especially the instruction books in rare skills. But for a novel containing only technicalities which dog sled mushers will be happy to share with you on request? Pull the other one!

Then I remembered three teenage Hungarian girls who wrote to me that they used IDITAROD, my _novel_, as a dog sled manual in their own language, following it closely for the breeding, raising, feeding, training and racing of their own dogsled teams, running a mini-Iditarod race in Hungary...

You just never know.

*MORE NORMAL REVIEWS, PLUGS AND UNSOLICITED FLATTERY*​
These are only brief extracts from the latest very special reviews. There are more in this thread, on Amazon, Smashwords, Goodreads, Librarything, everywhere. People just love this novel.

"...IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth which is even better the second time because I'm not nervous about the ending so I can savor the details and descriptions." - Kathleen Valentine, novelist

"I would give this book 10 Shiny Gold Stars if I could&#8230;truly worth more than 5 stars" - LindaMc, reader, review on Smashwords & Amazon

"This book is everything all of the 5 star reviews say it is. Exciting, riveting, excellent character development and more, more, more! You will love this book! I most certainly did!" - lived9lives, Iditarod expert, on Amazon

*NEWS*​
*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*
3rd straight year on the international bestseller lists​
US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#56 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#91 in Books > Fiction > Sport

CA
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#44 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#45 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: 
Nr. 84 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport
 

STOP PRESS
Found on Twitter

*Matt Posner ‏@Schooloftheages tweets:*
_Just finished Iditarod by Andre Jute. What an awesome adventure story._

See Matt Posner's full review
in the post immediately above









IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​
​The map from IDITAROD​
​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $15.95​


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

*ARE YOU READY?*
IDITAROD, The Greatest Race on Earth, THE REAL THING, starts Saturday 2 March!
*To join the party, go to the nerve centre of Andre's virtual Iditarod experience and bookmark it.*



[size=14pt]*COME SHARE IN THE EXCITEMENT*​

​
​Ally Zirkle, leading the 1200 mile Iditarod, cutting a corner tighty, fighting to keep her sled upright.​
*CAN A WOMAN WIN THE TOUGHEST RACE IN THE WORLD? AGAIN.*​
Last year at the end of the Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race across Alaska, a thousand miles and a bit running behind a dog sled within spitting distance of the Arctic Circle, I noted: "The first fifteen places are filled by mushers who haven't won before, most of them in their thirties still, and two in their early twenties have finished in the top ten."

And you can still hear the surprise in my tone: "Holy moses, the first Iditarod champion into Nome is Lance Mackey in 16th place, followed by Martin Buser in 18th and Rick Swenson in 20th."

Then I asked, "Is this the changing of the guard at the Iditarod?" By then it was not an ingenuous question. I wondered about it in 2011 when John Baker, 48, won, watching younger men pressing him hard, catching up towards the end of the race. But, while some of the more open-minded observers were willing to discuss it, quite a few with their feet planted firmly on the ground were expecting the process to last five to ten years, because "experience counts for so much in the Iditarod."

Then Dallas Seavey, 24, won the tense 2012 race.

 
Dallas Seavey, 25, won the 1200 2012 mile Iditarod, narrowly beating out the spectator-favourite, Aliy Zirkle.​
Not that anyone with brains thinks the old guys are finished, you understand. They are very, very hard men, and women. As I also noted last year, "Swenson heroically ran with broken collarbone since the Steps, and still finished 20th." And in such a dangerous race, experience counts, something that can't be said too often, so don't discount those over technical middle age.

And don't discount the women. In a blindingly fast race last year Aliy Zirkle ran out front for most of the race, until worn down by Dallas Seavey's heavier dogs. In good conditions all the way - possible if not very likely by past history - Zirkle, tooled up with those fast little dogs, could get out front and stay out front.

Last year's result included three women in the top 20:

10 Jessie Royer 58 00:23:17 10
11 Aliy Zirkle 18 01:22:31 11
12 DeeDee Jonrowe 2 01:24:17 10

Women run on equal terms with men. After a thousand miles running behind a sled, being less than an hour and a half behind such a strong winner as Dallas Seavey is most definitely a threatening posture.

There will definitely be a woman in my shortlist of possible winners for newbies to follow. Well, actually, since the sparkling Zirkle is guaranteed a place on my shortlist, there will be women, plural in my shortlist from the entry list. Watch this space.

 
Ally Zirkle, ultra-endurance sled dog racer, led the toughest race in the world in 2012 for days on end. Will 2013 be her year?​
The Iditarod is truly The Greatest Race on Earth, 1200 miles running behind a dogsled just a fraction short of the Arctic Circle. It is the only modern race that bears comparison with the Marathon of the Ancient Greeks, the ultimate test. Don't miss it.

• Andre Jute is the author of the most beloved, prize-winning novel of this iconic race, IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth, available as an ebook for only $2.99 through the race, and also in paperback.
• Every year at the race Andre issues an open invitation to go racing with him from the comfort and safety of your armchair, with commentary provided by experts and discussion you can join in.
*• This year the race starts on Saturday 2 March. Go to the nerve centre of Andre's virtual Iditarod experience and bookmark it.*

*REVIEW*​
*****
*[size=10pt]5.0 out of 5 stars 
Sport of a different kind
Review by Alison Painter *[/size]
*Amazon Verified Purchase*
*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*​
Good description of an extreme sport! Writer is obviously knowledgeable of the race and its environment. It is an absorbing read.

*REVIEWS*​
"Just finished Iditarod by Andre Jute. What an awesome adventure story." - tweet by Matt Posner ‏@Schooloftheages

"...IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth which is even better the second time because I'm not nervous about the ending so I can savor the details and descriptions." - Kathleen Valentine, novelist

"I would give this book 10 Shiny Gold Stars if I could&#8230;truly worth more than 5 stars" - LindaMc, reader, review on Smashwords & Amazon

"This book is everything all of the 5 star reviews say it is. Exciting, riveting, excellent character development and more, more, more! You will love this book! I most certainly did!" - lived9lives, Iditarod expert, on Amazon

*BRAGBOARD*

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*
4th straight year on the international bestseller lists
​
Amazon Bestsellers USA 
#23 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#26 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#15 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon Bestsellers UK 
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
#20 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Sports
#12 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#83 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#76 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

Amazon Bestsellers CANADA
#5 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#5 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

Amazon Bestseller DEUTSCHLAND
Nr. 55 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport
 
*BOOK NEWS*​






IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​
​The map from IDITAROD​
​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $15.95​
*FREE*
where permitted​
*GAUNTLET RUN*
*Click the cover 
to read immediately*​
​*HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy*​
No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

GAUNTLET RUN is a 60 thousand word novel by bestselling, prizewinning authors Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy

*GAUNTLET RUN serial on Wattpad [FREE!*

If you don't want to wait, by popular demand the *COMPLETE Kindle version of GAUNTLET RUN costs 99c at Amazon*.

*VANGUARD ELITE
a true novel of our history*​
the epic saga
of ten intertwined families
who live and die by their love of
their Russian and American motherlands
and the searing passions they 
arouse in each other​​*VANGUARD ELITE*
Book 1
of​COLD WAR, HOT PASSIONS
the series
by André Jute​
FROM THE STORMING OF THE WINTER PALACE...​
In the beginning they were impassioned young revolutionaries risking only own their lives for justice. The prince, the soldier, the peasant and the baroness became the founders of three families, steadfast in love and war, whose generations are enfolded in the sweep of humans and inhumans, inquisitors and victims, the betrayals of friends and family, the show trials of colleagues, the psychiatric tortures of dissidents, that was Russia under the Communists, right up to glasnost, when the fourth generation must answer the question, Was the result worth three generations of tragic suffering and sacrifice?

And the Americans who opposed them for liberty, the patrician Adams family, the refugee Hirches, the ******* Remptons who became political powers in the land, the McQueens who did not count the price of rising from smalltown mid-America to the highest levels of the nation, the Drexlers who had always served their country, the implacable Southern Hubbells who could - and did - threaten Presidents, and the clever Talbots whose shy Joanne married the handsome Russian who was the cleverest traitor of them all.

In his first novel for two decades, a storyteller who has always had a knack with the true history of men and women will touch your heart and thrill your mind with the risks these men and women took with their lives and their families for the ideals they were born to - which some betrayed, and some paid too high a price for in love, even with their lives.

...TO THE BITTERSWEET END 
75 YEAR LATER

$2.99/£1.88/€2.60

COLD WAR, HOT PASSIONS
the series​

COLD WAR, HOT PASSIONS
the series
by André Jute
• around 2000 pages
• launched in eight volumes 
• at the rate of one volume per month

All volumes $2.99/£1.88/€2.60 each
​
​
​​


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

*The IDITAROD Trail Sled Dog Race, THE REAL THING, is GO!
How to join the party*​



[size=14pt]*WHAT YOU NEED TO FOLLOW THE IDITAROD*​

​
​Ally Zirkle, leading the 1200 mile Iditarod, cutting a corner tighty, fighting to keep her sled upright.​For a race so far away you can get lost in the information. So you need keep only four windows open permanently on your screen. Close all others the moment you finish with them. Keep these open permanently:

1. This window is your Iditarod Central; BOOKMARK IT!: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Iditarod-a-novel-of-The-Greatest-Race-on-Earth/193084334057961?ref=hl

2. Here's a map of the Iditarod route I had specially drawn. http://coolmainpress.com/iditarodcompmap.html

3. You need an Alaskan time clock. This one scales to any size you want. http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fullscreen.html?n=18

4. The official standings. http://iditarod.com/race/2013/ Learn the bib numbers of your favorites. There is no number for a reason I'll explain later.

CLOSE EVERY OTHER WINDOW AS SOON AS YOU FINISH WITH IT.

*Can we really pick an Iditarod winner?
Even one of five likely lads and lasses?*​
Can we really pick an Iditarod winner? Even one of five likely lads and lasses?

So who will win the Iditarod? No, I'm not falling into that one. What counts in the Iditarod is experience, planning, execution - and a bunch of intangibles casually congregated under the miscellaneous title, "luck". The list is generally agreed by all the experts, but it hides more than it reveals.

The organizers don't let anyone into this most dangerous of sled dog races, a 1000 miles and change across Alaska just short of the Arctic Circle. Even the rookies are vastly experienced racers. But even these experienced rookies, when you hear them, almost in shock once they've experienced some of the condition and all of the competition here, sometimes just manage to hang on. Finishing the Iditarod is already an achievement that puts you into the top thousand (probably fewer) athletes in the world.

Winning the Iditarod puts you in a different class altogether. Fewer people have won the Iditarod than have climbed Mount Everest. There's a reason there are so many middle and even, let's face it, old Iditarod runners; there's a reason so many of the winners and contestants are in their forties and fifties and sixties. Experience counts.

You can take planning and execution for granted, and at a very high level. But there's no formula for winning, and a decision on the trail, one among thousands, all of which can be race-losers, which one year wins the race, the next year will lose it. Jeff King is big one dog breeding genetics and gear innovations but what he his in the end is an outstanding athlete who has devoted his life to winning the Iditarod. Lance Mackey, as big a winner, has run with pound rescue dogs...

That leaves the luck of the trail, the man, the woman, the dogs - and the weather. Who will be foolish enough to predict the weather over a thousand miles of Alaska?

Remember this: If things, some of them very small in civilization, on the trail go wrong for the frontrunners I will select in the next part of this article, any of the 66 runners can win.

*Why are there 67 bib numbers and only 66 mushers in the Iditarod?*​






There are 67 bib numbers and only 66 runners in the Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race because No 1 is reserved for Leonhardt Seppala, hero of the "Great Race of Mercy" of 1925 to rush a package of medicine 675 miles to Nome which suffered an outbreak of deadly diphtheria. The Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race annually celebrates the bravery of the more than twenty men and their dogs in Seppala's team of heroes.

*Right, let's pick my five likely winners of the Iditarod 2013*​
 
Dallas Seavey, 25, won the 1200 2012 mile Iditarod, narrowly beating out the spectator-favourite, Aliy Zirkle.​
There are so many multiple champions because experience matters. You therefore must include the defending champion, Dallas Seavey. It's his race to lose. The target is on his back. Unfortunately for his competitors, Dallas is pretty level-headed and, despite his apparent youth, a very experienced musher, the third generation of his family, the son of another champion. Any front runner will be asking what Dallas is doing. Big, sturdy all-weather dogs.

Next, another champion, Big John Baker, champion before Dallas, a musher who positively relishes the foulest weather. If the weather turns nasty, and he's in position, Big John will be a threat. He holds the record for finishing in the shortest time ever, and he took it over the longer, Southern Route, raced in odd years. With Big John, slow and certain, and long killer stints on the trail, add up to fast from checkpoint to checkpoint.

 
Ally Zirkle, ultra-endurance sled dog racer, second in the toughest race in the world in 2012. Will 2013 be her year?​
If the weather's fine and the trail is good, smaller, faster dogs come into play. Last year Aliy Zirkle ran out front almost all the way, to be overtaken by Dallas Seavey near the end. Men and women run on equal terms, and you have to weight up whether Aliy, lighter and riding the runners, going like the clappers, will be faster than Dallas, heavier, running for hours behind his sled so the dogs don't have to pull his muscle along, going like the clappers, has the better clappers. I suspect we'll see on the run from Anvik through Grayling to Eagle Island, up the Yukon with the wind in their faces.

Only an idiot rules out Jeff King, the most scientific of the mushers, a multiple winner. Every likely winner has a shortlist of three mushers who can take the race from him. Jeff King features on each and every one of those shortlists. Don't count out Jeff King because he gives away thirty years to Dallas Seavey.

I was away from the Iditarod between 1989 and the 2011 race, but one of the first guys I picked when I returned was Ramey Smyth, because he looked so much like the beau ideal of the profesional mushers coming in just then. I've been watching Ramey from afar, and this could be his year. Smiling, charming Ramey is a relentless competitor.

Nothing startling about this list. These mushers are in every informed observer's top ten.

Every year I also choose a couple of outsiders. I've for instance chosen Peter Kaiser one year, but he's no longer a young turk, he's on everyone's top ten list, high up on some. It would be a cheat to pick him again on the principle that "I told you he was a comer."

So this year I'll choose a rookie, and an outsider, a Norwegian. I reckon Joar Leifseth Ulsom, the hearthrob or Roros, Norway, 26, is, on the record of past Norwegian entries, worth a bet for an early entry into the top ten, perhaps this year.

I've also picked DeeDee Jonrowe as a personal favorite for the last two yard, and last year she came in just outside the top ten. DeeDee is hard as nails and very experienced. "Veteran" hardly describes a woman who has 3o or so Iditarods to her credit and has won half a million dollars in this event. If there's an upset, DeeDee, 59, another fast lady, could show some of those boys her heels.

Now there are screams of outrage from the peanut gallery. How can I not choose Lance Mackey, the most recently dominant racer? Well, it's that luck thing. Mackey had such a bad race last year, he was joking about a champion become the Red Lantern, the back marker. It takes a while for your confidence to recover from such a setback.

How can I not choose Aaron Burmeister, on his pre-Iditarod form a likely winner, or Martin Buser, always a threat, even more so now that he has his son Rohn's best dogs in his team as well?

Well, if you choose five plus two outsiders, you run out of spots. I blame the organizers of the Iditarod. They should make it easier, not put up a slate of 66 winners.

So that's my slate of five, in no particular order:

Dallas Seavey, defending champion
John Baker, immediately past victor
Aliy Zirkle, spectacular challenger, 2nd last year
Jeff King, multiple champion, scientific musher
Ramey Smyth, a champion in waiting

Plus, since five is simply an impossible limit, a couple of bets with marginally longer odds:

DeeDee Jonrowe, perpetual threat
Joar Leifseth Ulsom, worth a bet for a rookie Top 10 finish

We'll see under the arch in Front Street in Nome in about 12 days whether I'm right.

*Who's doing this for you?*

• Andre Jute is the author of the most beloved, prize-winning novel of this iconic race, IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth, available as an ebook for only $2.99 through the race, and also in paperback.
• Every year at the race Andre issues an open invitation to go racing with him from the comfort and safety of your armchair, with commentary provided by experts and discussion you can join in.
*• The 2013 is GO! Go to the nerve centre of Andre's virtual Iditarod experience and bookmark it.*

[size=14pt]*BRAGBOARD*​

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*
4th straight year on the international bestseller lists​
Amazon Bestsellers USA 
#23 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#26 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#15 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon Bestsellers UK 
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
#20 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Sports
#12 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#83 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#76 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

Amazon Bestsellers CANADA
#5 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#5 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

Amazon Bestseller DEUTSCHLAND
Nr. 55 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport​
[td] [/td][td]
*STOP PRESS*​
*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*​
"One of the best books ever. Time to read it again!"
- Kathleen Valentine, 1 March 2013 (day before the ceremonial start of the Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race)
• Read Kathleen Valentine's review.

*LATE FLASH*​
• Yo, folks, if you watch only one of the movies on 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Iditarod-a-novel-of-The-Greatest-Race-on-Earth/193084334057961 
make sure it is this one 
http://iditarod.com/video/run-dogs-run/ 
that people are raving about.

*BOOK NEWS*​






IDITAROD wins
*Flamingnet Young Adult TOP CHOICE AWARD*​Flamingnet Young Adult Review of IDITAROD​
​The map from IDITAROD​
​All ebook formats $2.99​​324pp trade paperback $15.95​
*REVIEW*​
*****
*[size=10pt]5.0 out of 5 stars 
Sport of a different kind
Review by Alison Painter *[/size]
*Amazon Verified Purchase*
*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*​
Good description of an extreme sport! Writer is obviously knowledgeable of the race and its environment. It is an absorbing read.

*REVIEWS*​
"Just finished Iditarod by Andre Jute. What an awesome adventure story." - tweet by Matt Posner ‏@Schooloftheages

"...IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth which is even better the second time because I'm not nervous about the ending so I can savor the details and descriptions." - Kathleen Valentine, novelist

"I would give this book 10 Shiny Gold Stars if I could&#8230;truly worth more than 5 stars" - LindaMc, reader, review on Smashwords & Amazon

"This book is everything all of the 5 star reviews say it is. Exciting, riveting, excellent character development and more, more, more! You will love this book! I most certainly did!" - lived9lives, Iditarod expert, on Amazon

*FREE*
where permitted​
*GAUNTLET RUN*
*Click the cover 
to read immediately*​
​*HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy*​
No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

GAUNTLET RUN is a 60 thousand word novel by bestselling, prizewinning authors Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy

*GAUNTLET RUN serial on Wattpad [FREE!*

If you don't want to wait, by popular demand the *COMPLETE Kindle version of GAUNTLET RUN costs 99c at Amazon*.

*VANGUARD ELITE
a true novel of our history*​
the epic saga
of ten intertwined families
who live and die by their love of
their Russian and American motherlands
and the searing passions they 
arouse in each other​​*VANGUARD ELITE*
Book 1
of​COLD WAR, HOT PASSIONS
the series
by André Jute​
FROM THE STORMING OF THE WINTER PALACE...​
In the beginning they were impassioned young revolutionaries risking only own their lives for justice. The prince, the soldier, the peasant and the baroness became the founders of three families, steadfast in love and war, whose generations are enfolded in the sweep of humans and inhumans, inquisitors and victims, the betrayals of friends and family, the show trials of colleagues, the psychiatric tortures of dissidents, that was Russia under the Communists, right up to glasnost, when the fourth generation must answer the question, Was the result worth three generations of tragic suffering and sacrifice?

And the Americans who opposed them for liberty, the patrician Adams family, the refugee Hirches, the ******* Remptons who became political powers in the land, the McQueens who did not count the price of rising from smalltown mid-America to the highest levels of the nation, the Drexlers who had always served their country, the implacable Southern Hubbells who could - and did - threaten Presidents, and the clever Talbots whose shy Joanne married the handsome Russian who was the cleverest traitor of them all.

In his first novel for two decades, a storyteller who has always had a knack with the true history of men and women will touch your heart and thrill your mind with the risks these men and women took with their lives and their families for the ideals they were born to - which some betrayed, and some paid too high a price for in love, even with their lives.

...TO THE BITTERSWEET END 
75 YEAR LATER

$2.99/£1.88/€2.60

COLD WAR, HOT PASSIONS
the series​

COLD WAR, HOT PASSIONS
the series
by André Jute
• around 2000 pages
• launched in eight volumes 
• at the rate of one volume per month

All volumes $2.99/£1.88/€2.60 each

[/td]​
​​


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​Ally Zirkle, leading the 1200 mile Iditarod, cutting a corner tighty, fighting to keep her sled upright.​
Y'all are cordially invited to come racing at the 
Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race with me. 
You will need these pages:​The Greatest Race on Earth http://on.fb.me/10epqwn
Alaskan Clock http://bit.ly/1d7uzeu 
Race Standings http://bit.ly/1fRn1xM 
Race Map http://bit.ly/1cu1Pcw
KEEP THESE PAGES OPEN PERMANENTLY. 
CLOSE ALL OTHER PAGES IMMEDIATELY YOU FINISH VIEWING 
OR YOU'LL SOON BE LOST.

THIS PAGE HAS FURTHER ENTERTAINMENT AND INFORMATION: 
http://bit.ly/1fyvyag​


----------

